# Triptorelin, can it help me?



## 0gge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have cycled on/off two times a year for some years now. ( Mostly Anavar and dbol ) and iam 25 years old.

I had my bloodwork done before last cycle and it showed very low test.

I have done power pct for 45 days and now 20 days have passed after pct was over and I dont feel as i have recovered to normal.

How long would do you think the body needs to recover before i do blood work to see if my body is back to normal?

IF my testlevel are low after blood work, would you recommend me taking one shot of 100mcg Triptorelin and give it a try? ( Trip by itself, or combine with nolva? )

Thanks in advande for your help.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

It will take many months to recover fully. Trust me I've been off a year.

I've also used triptorellin and it made no difference really.

If your gonna buy it anyway I've got 2 unused vials in my fridge. So give me a shout.


----------



## 0gge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

LOCUST said:


> It will take many months to recover fully. Trust me I've been off a year.
> 
> I've also used triptorellin and it made no difference really.
> 
> If your gonna buy it anyway I've got 2 unused vials in my fridge. So give me a shout.


Thanks for the response! How long did it take for you to recover, if you are recovered? or feeling an better wellbeing?

What price did you have in mind for one / two vials?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I think there's lots of fake tripto out there plus the right protocol is needed to not **** it up.


----------



## 0gge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> I think there's lots of fake tripto out there plus the right protocol is needed to not **** it up.


What do you mean by right protocol? What is the right protocol?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

0gge1 said:


> What do you mean by right protocol? What is the right protocol?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Get the pharmaceutical grade product. It's sold as a female fertility aid. decapeptyl is the brand name. Triptorelin acetate in 100mg doses. This is where the 100mg dose comes from, the product has always come in that dosage.

The protocol is simple. When there is no AAS in your system, take the drug. Wait a month. Start clomid/nolva like normal.

Post a thread in the PCT forum. Hackskii will respond there, and you can track your progress over time. Lots of people willing to help you! And we can learn from your experiences.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

LOCUST said:


> It will take many months to recover fully. Trust me I've been off a year.
> 
> I've also used triptorellin and it made no difference really.
> 
> If your gonna buy it anyway I've got 2 unused vials in my fridge. So give me a shout.


Yeah man, do tell us your recovery experiences. A year is a long time. Still not back to normal? Was your trip decapeptyl or research grade?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Mine was research grade. Came in 100mcg vials from a good research company.

I basically did as stated above. Waited until all esters cleared then used it and used some clomid and nolva after.

I seemed to recover but didn't get bloods so you never know I guess.

My last pct I used hmg and the wife is 6 months pregnant so that pct worked very well.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I think it's the ester clearance and waiting time which most people get wrong and screw up something...doesn't mean it won't work at all but affects quality I think.


----------



## 0gge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Eryximachus said:


> Get the pharmaceutical grade product. It's sold as a female fertility aid. decapeptyl is the brand name. Triptorelin acetate in 100mg doses. This is where the 100mg dose comes from, the product has always come in that dosage.
> 
> The protocol is simple. When there is no AAS in your system, take the drug. Wait a month. Start clomid/nolva like normal.
> 
> Post a thread in the PCT forum. Hackskii will respond there, and you can track your progress over time. Lots of people willing to help you! And we can learn from your experiences.


Thanks for the answer. What would you recommend me to do? i have been off the power pct for 21days. So all pct and steroids are cleared. Should i take one shot of triptorelin by itself or should i go with another nolva + triptorelin?

Thanks


----------



## raja1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

LOCUST said:


> Mine was research grade. Came in 100mcg vials from a good research company.
> 
> I basically did as stated above. Waited until all esters cleared then used it and used some clomid and nolva after.
> 
> ...


hi there mate ..

i live in ilford ..quite interested in buying a 100mcg of triptoerlin off you sir


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

raja1981 said:


> hi there mate ..
> 
> i live in ilford ..quite interested in buying a 100mcg of triptoerlin off you sir


Welcome to UKM :lol:


----------



## raja1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks solemnly :clap:


----------



## raja1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

hi guys ...

I decided to use Triptorelin 100mcg

today i took my shot at 11:00 am mid day at uk time..

i will keep my development updated

Ever since my childhood..i have had hypothyroidism..hypogonadism..

at around 20..i started taking test cypionate ...for 2 years..

then i stopped everything

at around 27 ..i started HCG..Clomid..Bromocriptine...

I Used to smoke since i was 13years old(i feel so stupid retrospectively...Not good Dad or parenting)..Used to smoke a lot of weed..Drink ****s load..

but i gave up smoking and drinking for the past 6 months...

so from today on my Trip journey will be updated..

wish me luck

i hope ot get blood checks done in 5 weeks

p.s : can someone advice whether i should take clomid or bromocriptine..thanks


----------



## raja1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

LOCUST said:


> It will take many months to recover fully. Trust me I've been off a year.
> 
> I've also used triptorellin and it made no difference really.
> 
> If your gonna buy it anyway I've got 2 unused vials in my fridge. So give me a shout.


hey locust man ,

is the triptorelin you have is that an acetate one , also will you interested in selling your triptorelin ..cheers

thanks


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

raja1981 said:


> so from today on my Trip journey will be updated..
> 
> wish me luck
> 
> i hope ot get blood checks done in 5 weeks


Looking forward to hearing your results!


----------



## raja1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Eryximachus said:


> Looking forward to hearing your results!


hey man ..

a week update..

well after triptorelin.. for 2 days my testicles were seem t be working ..but then after that ... i felt nothing nada...

im very disappointed...

but have u heard of Kisspeptin..

anyone with knowledge of kisspeptin could you please advice me on the right protocol


----------

